# My First Ever Conversion & First Ever Campervan



## nizzy99 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ive been dreaming of owning a campervan or converting one for many years and have been on the look out for the right van for quite some time and in March i found that van through a friend a 2014 Ford Transit Custom.

This was the base van as I bought it




First Job Remove the Bulkhead



Next Job was to fit some windows (I was very nervous about this)







Then It got taken away to have the pop top fitted as thats beyond my skill level



I Insulated and then carpeted it but bought the rock n roll bed from the same company that done the pop top



I then bought a kit off ebay for the kitchen unit and cupboards and to be honest I like the finish but the kit wasnt very well done, loads of pre drilled holes in the wrong places and as a result i spent much more time than I wanted to having to pre drill more holes in the correct places.



Ive now started running cables and pipes for mini oven, hobs and fridge.



To Be Continued.........


----------



## nizzy99 (Jul 9, 2017)

Sorry some of my pictures have gone upside down, they look fine on my laptop so i assume its how the forum formats them.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 9, 2017)

I've never had the upside down picture problem myself mate, anyhow looks like you've got your work cut out for you there, looking forward to reading your build stories


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 9, 2017)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> I've never had the upside down picture problem myself mate,





:lol-049:      :scared:      :lol-049:      :scared:      :lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 9, 2017)

Looks good,take her to auz the pictures will be right way up.:cheers:


----------



## Byronic (Jul 9, 2017)

Might be a good idea to have form bends where possible rather than 
compression fittings on those gas lines, lessen your chances of leakage,
small bend formers are cheap enough. And don't forget to clip down @ 
maximum of 150mm centres.

But don't take my word for it!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> :lol-049:      :scared:      :lol-049:      :scared:      :lol-049:



Pissin myself lol knew you would see that ha ha cheers for making my night mate


----------



## nizzy99 (Jul 10, 2017)

Byronic said:


> Might be a good idea to have form bends where possible rather than
> compression fittings on those gas lines, lessen your chances of leakage,
> small bend formers are cheap enough. And don't forget to clip down @
> maximum of 150mm centres.
> ...



Thanks Byronic I've actually ran out of clips so I'm collecting more today, every bump in the road would result in a rattle otherwise and I'm sure over time that would end in a pipe disconnecting potentially.

It's getting pressure tested tomorrow so I'll be sure to let you know how that goes lol


----------



## groyne (Jul 11, 2017)

I like picture as it is.






It'll be a great van for a family of Vampires.


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 11, 2017)

Well done! You must be the youngest self builder I've ever come across, you don't even look old enough to hold a driving license.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 11, 2017)

Van looks great especially with those wheels.


----------



## bobj808 (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice base vehicles. Few professionally converted Customs for sale currently, one at £47000! I see some companies are producing flat pack furniture for them (which you have to scribe to fit etc)  My son has a new Custom Limited and has just fitted a set of 20" M Sport Oz Racing alloys. Mad. Anyway, heated seats, auto headlights, auto wipers, DAB radio, Bluetooth phone connection, leather wheel, spots, climate control, colour coded everything, etc all standard, huge mpg (cruises at 70mph at around 1200 rpm) and quieter than most cars. Good luck with it. Bob.


----------



## nizzy99 (Jul 13, 2017)

AuldTam said:


> Well done! You must be the youngest self builder I've ever come across, you don't even look old enough to hold a driving license.



 I won it in a kinder egg last month


----------



## nizzy99 (Jul 13, 2017)

bobj808 said:


> Nice base vehicles. Few professionally converted Customs for sale currently, one at £47000! I see some companies are producing flat pack furniture for them (which you have to scribe to fit etc)  My son has a new Custom Limited and has just fitted a set of 20" M Sport Oz Racing alloys. Mad. Anyway, heated seats, auto headlights, auto wipers, DAB radio, Bluetooth phone connection, leather wheel, spots, climate control, colour coded everything, etc all standard, huge mpg (cruises at 70mph at around 1200 rpm) and quieter than most cars. Good luck with it. Bob.



Thanks Bob I don't have the M-Sport but mine is the Custom Sport and has all of the above as well it's nice to have a little luxury and as you say the MPG is good as well.


----------



## sparrks (Jul 13, 2017)

AuldTam said:


> Well done! You must be the youngest self builder I've ever come across, you don't even look old enough to hold a driving license.



Too small to even reach the floor!............


----------



## bobj808 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes, and you have a reversing camera and half leather seats as well. And sensible 18 inch wheels! Cracking nice van you have. Bob.


----------

